# Self Driving Cars Are Nearly Here



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, yeah, but in 1987, some people thought so too. Below is a shortened translate of the old article. Hilarious and slightly worrying at the same time - I mean, are we still fooling ourselves?

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/20/1987-self-driving-technology-the-future-was-ready-decades-ago/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Right around the corner!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm still waiting for this.......July 1957........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm still waiting for this.......July 1957........
> 
> View attachment 313704


" GET OFF MY LAWN "( airspace) !


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It's almost like those George Jetson phones where they could see each other. Oh wait, that did happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> It's almost like those George Jetson phones where they could see each other. Oh wait, that did happen.


But the " GOVERNMENT" wasnt turning on George Jettisons Camera & Microphone to Spy on Him !

Never mind that . . .

Worry about " RUSHIN HACKERZ " ! Instead !


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

If SDC is here why am I on the waymo waitlist ? 

Hmmmm


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> If SDC is here why am I on the waymo waitlist ?
> 
> Hmmmm


@iheartuber Greg :wink: has a new Tomato ? account
@Thetomatoisajoke ??

The Borg lives on


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm still waiting for this.......July 1957........
> 
> View attachment 313704


I think that's more likely than self driving cars having a significant effect on transportation...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beebob said:


> The Borg lives on


Beebob is also No Prisoners?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Right around the corner!! :wink:


Assuming it can make it around, without the Safety Driver having to intervene.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> @iheartuber Greg :wink: has a new Tomato ? account
> @Thetomatoisajoke ??
> 
> The Borg lives on


Also don't forget @Afro-Romani


----------



## Afro-Romani (Apr 20, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Also don't forget @Afro-Romani


You have an unhealthy unnatural fetish with this particular vegetable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Afro-Romani said:


> You have an unhealthy unnatural fetish with this particular vegetable.


All of your vaunted sock puppets will forever be called Tomato. Look at it this way. You're famous!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Afro-Romani said:


> You have an unhealthy unnatural fetish with this particular vegetable.


I prefer to think of us as two Gladiators

I'm the Russell Crowe

He's the hunchback guy from 300


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Afro-Romani said:


> Funny part is that I get mistaken for other people all the time. The duck, tomato. I wonder who I will be misidentified next as?
> 
> Hunchback guy was from another movie, was not a gladiator, didn't live in the Roman Empire, and was Greek not Spanish.


Okay "new" member.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Okay "new" member. :wink:


Funny how a lot of "new" members know about some long dormant/extinct posters, like @Tedgey.
Just sayin'....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Funny how a lot of "new" members know about some long dormant/extinct posters, like @Tedgey.
> Just sayin'....


Exactly. It's a dead giveaway.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Exactly. It's a dead giveaway.


If he really wasn't the tomato he would be like "tomato? What are you talking about?" But nope! He knows all about it


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> If he really wasn't the tomato he would be like "tomato? What are you talking about?" But nope! He knows all about it


No need for him to play ketchup catch-up, then?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

How come all these pics of “self-driving” cars show a steering wheel?
And a rearview mirror?


----------

